# neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig



## Speedy 1975 (5. Mai 2013)

hallo
in meinem teich sollte ich maximal 10 vieleicht 11 fische halten,hier auch im forum rechachiert.
da ich leider über den winter drei von 11 verloren habe,einfach verschwunden denke katze reier oder so waren es nur noch acht.
ich wollte gerne verstärkt auf __ shubunkin,vor ein paar tagen haben wir eine tagetour gemacht und sind bei einem grossen fischhändler angehalten.
die hatten echt schöne shubunkin und wir haben einenm gkauft und einen sarasa der wirklich eine sehr schöne zeichnung hat,ich konnte nicht anders da er einfach bettelnder weise auf mich zu ist 
jetzt gibts auch keine mehr dazu 
der shubunkin war erst etwas ängstlich aber hat sich schnell eingewöhnt und ist voll mit unterwegs aber der sarasagoldie macht mir seit gestern sorgen.
er spielt nicht mit den anderen schwimmt nur langsamm im flachen wasser rum frisst nur wenig und nicht so gierig wie die anderen.
alles im allem sehr ruhig und unglücklich äusserlich ist nichts zu sehen aber irgendwie macht mir das verhalten sorgen 

er ist wirklich sehr schön und es wäre schade um den kleinen.....
kann es sein das es daran liegt das sonst nur shubinkin und goldies im teich sind?
einsamkeit oder so?
aber es handelt sich bei shubunkin und sarasa doch auch um __ goldfisch formen....


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

hi Speedy,
gib ihm doch erst mal ein paar Tage Zeit sich einzugewöhnen...
Wir haben auch Shubis und Sarasa. Ein Sarasa-Jungfisch aus dem letzten Jahr hält sich auch immer abseits, selbst wenn es Mehlwürmer gibt, kommt er nicht dazu.
Schau doch mal, ob Du Regenwürmr im Garten findest und biete ihm mal davon einen an...


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Hi Speedy,
kannst du mal deine Wasserwerte messen?
Es kann sein er muss sich erst an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen.

Bei deinem geplanten Neubau solltest du an die Teichtiefe denken. 
70cm ist schon grenzwertig für eine gute Überwinterung.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

wie hast Du den Fisch denn eingesetzt? Vielleicht war die Umstellung ,,zu hart"


----------



## Speedy 1975 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Die wasserwerte sind okay laut späbchen Test.
Genau zahlen weiss ich nicht mehr aber war heute Mittag im grünen Bereich.
Ich habe ihn wieder raus geholt weil ich mir echt sorgen  gemacht habe. 
Dabei habe ich gesehen das seine Wirbelsäule nen leichten knick hat,das habe ich im laden wohl übersehen.
Im aquarium ist er sofort auf den sauerstoff Strudel los und hat nach Luft geschnappt er atmet auch recht heftig. 
Fressen tut er jetzt etwas besser,im aquarium gab es flocken statt kugeln.
Aber auch dort ist er recht weit oben unterwegs und schwimmt nur langsam hin und her.
Mein Gedanke ist ihn erstmal aufzupeppeln und dann wieder raus zu lassen. Habe das Futter mit etwas Vitaminen angereichert.
Sein verhalten im Teich hat mir wirklich sehr sorgen gemacht.... :-(
Ich bzw wir leiden ja mit....


----------



## Speedy 1975 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Zum geplanten Neubau  muss ich noch sagen das meine Ideen grade in diese Richtung gehen.
Bisschen tiefer und dann in die höhe mauern..... 
Eingesetzt habe ich ihn erst ganz vorsichtig tüte ins Wasser um die Temperatur anzugleichen und dann Wasser langsam vermischen lassen.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Hallo Speedy!
Mach bloß keine Extras  mit  Deinen Fisch, er wird sich schon daran  gewöhnen.Vorigen Sonnabend habe ich mir in einen kleinen Koi verkuckt und gekauft,der war vier Tage nicht zusehen und hat sich laufend versteckt, oder ist in Deckung gegangen.
Jetzt schwimmt er frech und fröhlich mit den anderen mit.
Damit will ich sagen: es sind nicht alle Fische gleich, der eine verkraftet eine Umstellung in ein anderes Gewässer besser und einige brauchen etwas mehr Zeit.
Die Wasserwerte brauchst Du auch nicht mehr messen, er ist ja schon drin und die Werte aus dem Verkaufsbecken, wer kennt die schon, außerdem kann man seinen Teich schwerlich auf die Parameter des Verkauf in kürzester Zeit umstellen, damit machst Du ja den alt Bestand verrückt.
Also heißt die Strategie; ruhig bleiben und beobachtent  abwarten.

LG Ron!


----------



## Speedy 1975 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Was ich noch sagen muss
Der Händler war eine sehr grosse fischfarm.
Die stör und koi hatten schöne recht große Becken und waren nach grösse und Art aufgeteilt aber goldie shubunkis und so waren in aquarien eingesperrt und das zu Massen das einem das Herz blutet finde ich.
Die aquarien waren so 200-250 Liter gross und es waren bestimmt über 200 fische in einen Becken. Massenware in massenhaltung!!!
Die armen hatten kaum Platz zum schwimmen.
Nach dem Motto die teuren wo Geld mit gemacht wird schön gepflegt präsentieren und die billigen in die grabbelkiste.
Erst wollte ich dann woanders kaufen aber ich hatte mitleid.
Bei unserem aquarium/zierfischhandel ist das nicht so.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Ja Speedy!
Man kann es auch mit uns Menschen vergleichen:Raus aus ne zwei Zimmerwohnung,rein in's 120 qm Haus und schon suchen sich die Ehepartner die erste Zeit."Schatz wo bist Du grad, oben oder in der Küche? Ich habe gar keine Peilung mehr.

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Hallo Speedy,
das solltest du der Fischfarm nicht übel nehmen. 
Die wollen Geld verdienen und das ist mit Goldfischen unter 5€ nicht so leicht möglich.

Der Zierfischhandel bezieht meist seine "Ware" dort und präsentiert sie nur entsprechend, damit ein hoher Preis erziehlt wird.

Die "Produktion" ist finanziell orientiert und man sollte sich einen Lieferanten aussuchen, der es mit der Haltung ernst nimmt.
Das ist bei Goldies schon schwierig!


----------



## Speedy 1975 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Okay das die Händler von solchen farmen beziehen kann ich mir denken,Sie züchten ja seltens selber.
Aber trotzdem solche Massen so eng zusammen das ist schon irgendwie traurig anzusehen.
Mein Teich ist ja nicht der grösste aber die Burschen fühlen sich soweit wohl darin und zur zeit geht da der Punk ab,laichzeit halt.
Aber wenn Futter rein fliegt dann wird ne 180grad drehung mit handbremse gemacht,schnell boxenstop und mit brennenden Rädern geht weiter.....
Ist schon ne chaotische Truppe


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Die Mädels und Jungs werden sich kräftig vermehren. 
Wenn du auch den kleinen einen angemessen Wohnraum bieten willst, wird es Zeit für die Neuplanung. 

Sie werden es dir mit noch mehr Gefühlen danken!


----------



## Speedy 1975 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Die Planung entsteht schon im Kopf und soll nächstes Frühjahr umgesetzt werden wenn nix passiert. 
Ich werde die Tage mal nen thread eröffnen. Ich habe in einer Ausstellung was gesehen weiss aber nicht wie ich die Folie da stabil fest bekomme,aber auch da habe ich Ideen.
Für den Nachwuchs habe ich schon Abnehmer.
So bin Morgen wieder online,in 5 Stunden randaliert der Wecker


----------



## Speedy 1975 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

So bin wieder da....
Meinem kleinen sarasa gehts schlechter,war ganz gut das ich ihn gestern aus dem Teich geholt habe. 
Flossen eine Seite und die kiemen sind mit watte artigen Belag bedeckt.
Tippe ganz stark auf Pilz.
Werde Morgen den kohle Filter im aquarium entfernen und es mit medifin versuchen,habe da gute Erfahrung mit gemacht auch wenn es ne Chemie Keule ist. 
Er hat auch sehr lange kot Fäden gemacht aber in dunkel...
Wirklich gut sieht er aber nicht aus, der arme kleine.


----------



## TreeFan (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Ohh wie schade, hoffe ihm gehts bald besser!


----------



## Speedy 1975 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Er liegt oder eher schwebt immer an der selben Stelle im aquarium.
Die rückenflosse hat er ganz angelegt und die kot Fäden sind lang dünn und hell.
Fressen tut er aber noch und solange ist nichts verloren.
Trotzdem ärgert mich das und der kleine tut mir richtig leid.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Leider habe ich für unseren neuen sehr schönen sarasa nichts mehr tun können.
er lag heute morgen tot im aquarium der arme kleine 
ich bin echt traurig weil er eine sehr schöne zeichnung hat und sofort zutraulig war.
wenigsten durfe er noch einmal in seinem kurzen fischleben einen teich sehen und hatte ein aqarium in dem er platz hatte zum schwimmen und nicht mit hunderten von andren wo er sich kaum bewegen kann.
er möge in frieden ruhen und wenn auch nur kurz er hatte es gut bei uns.


----------



## TreeFan (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer fisch benimmt sich merkwürdig*

Oh das ist sehr Schade. Aber du hast alles getan, was du konntest!


----------

